# New



## Jitsu (May 16, 2007)

Hi guys...even though i just joined today iv'e visited this forum plenty of times and read a lot of the threads great info...anyway im marc from new york and nice to meet you all...


----------



## Drac (May 16, 2007)

Greetings Marc and Welcome to MT..Make yourself at home..


----------



## stone_dragone (May 16, 2007)

Welcpome to MT, Marc from NY!


----------



## Shaderon (May 16, 2007)

Hi Marc, great to see you come out of the shadows


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## HKphooey (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jitsu (May 16, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome...Marc.


----------



## stickarts (May 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Marc.


----------



## JBrainard (May 16, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Marc from New York! Happy posting.


----------



## Tames D (May 16, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Kacey (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 16, 2007)

Hello Marc, welcome to MT in a visable sense ... enjoy!


----------



## LocknBlock (May 16, 2007)

Hi Marc, Welcome to MT. Yes it is a great place to view various opinions and to get info. Hey I just joined yesterday myself. Do you know "Stickman" ? Wushing??


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 20, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 20, 2007)

Happy to see another new person join. I hope you enjoy your time here and please feel free to join in the thread discussions and to ask questions
sheldon


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## bluemtn (May 20, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, Marc!


----------



## seasoned (May 21, 2007)

Welcome Marc


----------



## exile (May 21, 2007)

Good to have you with us, Marc!


----------

